# I entered the wrong spelling of my iLok account



## MAYTOR (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

First post here but I am a long time lurker. 


I made a recent purchase of EastWest ComposerCloud and while doing so I entered the wrong iLok account name. The mistake is that I misspelled it by having one letter in upper case (the first letter). 

Can anyone please let me know if there’s a history of this happening to someone and if it was resolved? My subscription is the 1 year category and I would really hate myself if they can’t change it because of one upper case letter. 

I submitted a ticket to their support and await their response. Hoping to hear insights from experts on this forum too. 


Cheers


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't worry, support will help you out 

From the Eastwest manuals:

Please note! If the wrong iLok account was entered at the time of purchase, or you already
had an iLok account but we accidently created one for you, please contact [email protected]
eastwestsounds.com. The licensing department does their best to answer every case 
within a 24 hour timeframe, except on the weekends.


----------

